
Blackbar needs context link - Zhenya
Every time there is a black bar, I have to CNTR-F (died|dead|&quot;Passed away&quot;). If you&#x27;re going to change UI to signal something, please explain it to the user.<p>Please!
======
greenyoda
I think this is a good idea, but if you want to tell the moderators something,
you should send an e-mail to hn@ycombinator.com (as per the Guidelines).

~~~
Zhenya
Help me tell them buy providing feedback in a visible forum. Why have a social
discussion tool, only to obfuscate actual requests?

